# Asesso



## Necsus

Scusate, non è da tanto che frequento il forum, ma fin dall'inizio ho notato un piccolo refuso che mi è sembrato un po' inopportuno in un sito che ha per oggetto la lingua, e che tra l'altro ho trovato utilissimo e ottimamente gestito. Pensavo che prima o poi sarebbe stato corretto, ma non mi sembra sia successo: nella versione italiana, in fondo alla pagina c'è la scritta "Tutti gli orari sono GMT +2. A*s*esso sono le: ..." A chi bisogna segnalare la cosa perché venga apportata la correzione?
Grazie e scusate l'oggetto del messaggio un po' fuori tema! (ma forse poi neanche tanto)


----------



## niall

Un'altra domanda, non dovrebbe essere GMT +1 ?


----------



## Necsus

niall said:
			
		

> Un'altra domanda, non dovrebbe essere GMT +1 ?


Solo se anche in Inghilterra applicano l'ora legale...


----------



## niall

Penso che applichi, anche in Inghilterra.  E poi, secondo il mio computer (ed i computer non mentiscono mai) l'ora asesso e' 12.44 GMT +1.


----------



## Necsus

Eh già, ho verificato e me l'ha detto anche il mio...


----------



## Jana337

Grazie, asesso verrà corretto (se non è un errore che richieda un intervento del vB...). Purtroppo non ne so niente degli orari; i miei americani sono in ordine.

Jana


----------



## Necsus

Prego.
Ho visto che anche altri hanno segnalato il problema dell'ora...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I've fixed the error.  (I think.)

Mike


----------



## Necsus

Yes. It's perfect, now.


----------

